# gold fish



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

do gold fish mess up the piranhas growth


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes, they have a growth inhibiting hormone in them. Not only that, they are one of the dirtiest fish and carry alot of diseases that can cause your piranha to get sick and possibly die


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

...and they have no nutritional value.


----------



## swack (May 29, 2007)

the best analogy i can think of is it would be like you eating at mcdonalds everyday for every meal....what kind of health would you be in?


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

why don't thay have a topic pined about why not to feed gold fish so people can just click there and see not havin to ask!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

there is the pinned topic in this section "live feeders" and everybodys opinion (none for feeding feederd i dont think


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Goldfish (and any other fish form the carp family) contains an enzyme that destroys Vitamin B1, thiaminase. This means it will slow down and have an effect on your fish's growth. They are also very dirty fishes and can have diseases in them. You will notice them living in large containers or 'ponds' in you local fish store with tons of dead goldfish on the bottom. It is at your dispense if you want to risk your fish catching any diseases/parasites that might be with the goldfish. There are many better live foods than goldfish, mollies, swordtails, guppies, convicts. It is even more beneficial to use frozen foods (i.e. smelt, tilapia and white flesh meat fish) rather than live.

And again if you absolutely must use them quarantine them. How you ask?
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=7463


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

yup real bad for your fish......kinda like the street pigeon of the fish world.....if your hoods got pigeons you know what i mean,, pet shops might feed you that bull about givin goldfish to piranhas but its crap


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Goldfish are a cold water fish. In the summer, when temperatures rise, it adds more stress to already overcrowded conditions for feeders, causing even more disease and deaths. That's why fish stores may suddenly be out of feeders. Thiaminase may not be a problem with occasional feedings, but throwing a diseased golfish in your piranha tank can be a big risk.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Sorry as I do not mean to derail, but I just had to ask. So if thiaminase can be detrimental to piranhas' growth/ health, then how come other fishes like arrows, oscars, and other predatory fishes dont seem to have a problem growing to ridiculous sizes on a steady diet of comets and orandas?


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Doktordet said:


> Sorry as I do not mean to derail, but I just had to ask. So if thiaminase can be detrimental to piranhas' growth/ health, then how come other fishes like arrows, oscars, and other predatory fishes dont seem to have a problem growing to ridiculous sizes on a steady diet of comets and orandas?


This is a good question Dexter but you the question you should be asking is: How much bigger would those Oscars, arrows and predatory fishes have gotten if they were on a proper diet?

Those large predatory fishes at the pet shop were not raised on feeders, they were already brough in at those sizes and are fed only feeders cause it's cheeper for the owner of the pet shop.

Goldfishes will never stop your fishes from growing however your fish will never reach is full potential size and coloration on a diet of goldfish feeders. Not to mention the deseases and parasites you could be potentially introducing into your tank.

Hater


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Hater said:


> Sorry as I do not mean to derail, but I just had to ask. So if thiaminase can be detrimental to piranhas' growth/ health, then how come other fishes like arrows, oscars, and other predatory fishes dont seem to have a problem growing to ridiculous sizes on a steady diet of comets and orandas?


This is a good question Dexter but you the question you should be asking is: How much bigger would those Oscars, arrows and predatory fishes have gotten if they were on a proper diet?

Those large predatory fishes at the pet shop were not raised on feeders, they were already brough in at those sizes and are fed only feeders cause it's cheeper for the owner of the pet shop.

Goldfishes will never stop your fishes from growing however your fish will never reach is full potential size and coloration on a diet of goldfish feeders. Not to mention the deseases and parasites you could be potentially introducing into your tank.

Hater
[/quote]

haters right i had a buddy that had a single rbp in a 50 gal that he only fed golds its whole life it grew to be like 6 inches in three and a half years then one day it just died for no apparent reason i think the golds killed its liver


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

febsalien said:


> Sorry as I do not mean to derail, but I just had to ask. So if thiaminase can be detrimental to piranhas' growth/ health, then how come other fishes like arrows, oscars, and other predatory fishes dont seem to have a problem growing to ridiculous sizes on a steady diet of comets and orandas?


This is a good question Dexter but you the question you should be asking is: How much bigger would those Oscars, arrows and predatory fishes have gotten if they were on a proper diet?

Those large predatory fishes at the pet shop were not raised on feeders, they were already brough in at those sizes and are fed only feeders cause it's cheeper for the owner of the pet shop.

Goldfishes will never stop your fishes from growing however your fish will never reach is full potential size and coloration on a diet of goldfish feeders. Not to mention the deseases and parasites you could be potentially introducing into your tank.

Hater
[/quote]

Thanks Hater. I see what you mean. Not that i have ever fed any goldies as I knew right from the start to stay away from them as feeders.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

I believe that thiamanese is bad for fish, but I don't necessarily agree on the degree. I think it would take a steady diet of goldfish to show signs of trouble. It's not as if you feed a few here and there that your piranha will keel over dead. I had two reds that grew to 10" and they were fed mostly golfish. They would eat 30 medium comets at a crack. Otherwise, it was raw meat, like hamburger, steak and chicken. Now don't be hatin-that was years before PFury existed. I know better now. My point is, I have not seen evidence proving or disproving the real world affects of thiamanese on piranhas. All I have seen is heresay. Who has a fish that actually died from a vitamin B deficiency?

BUT, feeding goldfish is not good-because of potential disease and parasites. It's all fun n' games till you see a worm hanging out of your fishes ass.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> I believe that thiamanese is bad for fish, but I don't necessarily agree on the degree. I think it would take a steady diet of goldfish to show signs of trouble. It's not as if you feed a few here and there that your piranha will keel over dead.


This is not correct, a steady diet of thiamanese can is very harmfull to any fish who is consistenly eating this.



> I had two reds that grew to 10" and they were fed mostly golfish.


How long did you have this reds for? and how long did it take you to get them to that size ona diet of goldfish only?

I have 2 Supers Reds that are around the 9-10" mark in a little over a year. Imagine how much bigger those reds would have gotten if you fed them a proper diet?



> I know better now. My point is, I have not seen evidence proving or disproving the real world affects of thiamanese on piranhas.


*haters right i had a buddy that had a single rbp in a 50 gal that he only fed golds its whole life it grew to be like 6 inches in three and a half years then one day it just died for no apparent reason i think the golds killed its liver*

That seems like evidence to me however if you are not convice, I will start a thread in the opefe forum and see what frank says.

Hater


----------

